
Amazon wants you to start a business to deliver its packages - jmartrican
http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/28/technology/amazon-delivery-partners/index.html
======
jmartrican
The article mentioned that an owner can make $300k if they have 40 vans and
100 employees. $300k to manage 100 employees and 40 vans does not seem like a
lot. Grant it, some people make more money managing smaller teams in a big
company, but managing that many employees and equipment for your own company
versus for your employer is a lot different. You have to take on more risk as
an owner than as a manager for a bigger company.

------
sharemywin
Having only one client at that scale would be very scary. At what point do
they say well 300k is too much. Let's make it 250K this year.

